# Shimano PD-M525



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Does Shimano still make replacement parts for these pedals?

I bought them new back around 1994ish and they have been on almost every bike I have owned at some point since they are one of the few pedals I bought able to survive the rocks here in eastern PA .
the problem is I was going to clean and repack the bearings and when I tried to take the splined sleeve out of one of the pedals the crappy plastic tool that came with them slipped and sheared the splines off.
I'm sure I could eventually get the pedal apart but is it even worth it? are the parts even available anymore?

thanks in advance


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

NRSguy said:


> Does Shimano still make replacement parts for these pedals?
> 
> I bought them new back around 1994ish and they have been on almost every bike I have owned at some point since they are one of the few pedals I bought able to survive the rocks here in eastern PA .
> the problem is I was going to clean and repack the bearings and when I tried to take the splined sleeve out of one of the pedals the crappy plastic tool that came with them slipped and sheared the splines off.
> ...


I beat the snot out of mine and they hold up great.
Buuuut....for 5-series pedals, IMO, you should just buy a used pair at a bike swap for $10-30 bucks. Have a few spare sets on hand as you know they'll hold up pretty well...but you've got extras just in case.

Just my $.02 on the matter. All the time and effort just might not be worth the fix.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

I picked up some 505s brand new in oem packaging with cleats and street shoe adapters for 11 bucks plus shipping on ebay a while back. Yeah they are low end and wont last forever like 737s but what do you want for 16 bux?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that you can get those spare parts. QBP list a whole slew of pedal axle assemblies - some with the plastic sleeve that that tool fits onto. Your shop should be able easily order an axle assembly - and it looks like it is the whole cartridge assembly. Retail looks to be about $20 for each axle so you might be wiser to follow the advice of the other posters.


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

well I have the 515's that came with my NRS and a set of 424's(with the oval shaped platform) so I could live without the 525's if I had to but I prefer using them because they have the heavy cast housing and take a beating.

I will look into getting the replacement axle assy. since it would be worth it to me to fix it, and if I cant fix it I guess I will just use them till they seize hehe, probably get another 10 years out of them

thanks for your responses they have been very helpful


----------

